# arrive grangmouth with no telegraph



## benchallam (Jun 3, 2013)

leckie up the ladder from manoeuvering platform to be near the loudspeaker,bridge issue "slow ahead"acknowledge by leckie,but loud
enough for manoeavre engineer to hear the order "slow ahead,"the blast on the bridge had everyone deaf.this went on from north berwick"pick up the pilot,to the berth in grangmouth.s.s.benattow
around 1961,,o what a lovely day...

p.s cracked a bone in my hand so payed off xmass and new year at 
home.[=P]


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Caltex Calcutta departure Hong Kong on New Years Day 1967. Third Mate went berserk with the telegraph handle at midnight on New Years Eve, breaking the chain somewhere between the engine room and the midships bridge so we sailed with orders being transmitted via the relatively useless sound powered telephone. There was much shouting and countermanding of orders! It took some time to trace the break but we managed to do so before arriving at our next port -the shipbreakers in Japan!


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Suez Canal transit on a Russian built ship for Kuwait Shipping, chain drive for shaft tacho broke so leccy made a "magic box" from a cigar box with a rheostat in and a knob on the top to give the bridge a revs reading (no matter what the engine was doing). Smoothest passage I ever did and the Pilot was very impressed with the swift response for a change of revs!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

AlbieR said:


> Suez Canal transit on a Russian built ship for Kuwait Shipping, chain drive for shaft tacho broke so leccy made a "magic box" from a cigar box with a rheostat in and a knob on the top to give the bridge a revs reading (no matter what the engine was doing). Smoothest passage I ever did and the Pilot was very impressed with the swift response for a change of revs!


(Applause)(Applause) Brilliant!


----------



## Robin Craythorn (Nov 9, 2006)

s.s. 'Baron Geddes' March 1959 in lock outbound from Immingham to Hull for dry dock, engine telegraph broke down, sound powered telephone to engine room bot very good so a system of whistle signals on voice pipe organised, we set off for Hull, in the hurry a signal for increasing speed was set up but unfortunately not for reducing speed, approaching King George lock in Hull it was found that in order to reduce speed it was necessary to signal for stop engine. start again in required direction then increase speed until right, after a few times at this 3/O on voice pipe was getting out of breath, engineers were getting fed up with stopping and re-starting engine resulted in very erratic entry to lock and passage through dock to the dry dock. I was Apprentice and on the wheel.


----------



## arkwright (Apr 15, 2007)

Petromin Tankers - Petroship A around 1985. - Telegraph failed and also remote control from ER control flat (no control room) so manouvering from engine side.
We rigged up a system with table tennis bats and a couple of toots on the ER horn - you had a direct line of sight from corner of control flat down to engine side stand. Red bat for astern and green bat for ahead with another couple of bats with chalk markings for 1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8 etc
From what i remember no problems at all and certainly no complaints


----------

